# Tukoy



## rockjon

I'm having some problems with root word "tukoy" in Tagalog. It seems to have two meanings in Tagalog but I am not 100% sure.  It seems to mean either determine or mention/refer depending on the conjugation form.  

Ex: 
_Natukoy_ na ng pulisya ang uri ng bombang ginamit sa pinasabog na sasakyan. The police were able to determine the kind of bomb used to blow up the car.
Sino ang tinutukoy nyo? Who are you referring/talking about/mentioning about?  

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## niernier

Yes, you got it correct. tukoy means either "to determine" or "to refer/mention". So, always check for the context.

I think you cannot use natukoy(past tense) to mean "talked about/mentioned" so its meaning also depends on the conjugation form. Natukoy always mean "was/were able to determine". You can also use nalaman instead of natukoy.

*Nalaman *na ng pulisya ang uri ng bombang ginamit sa pinasabog na sasakyan.


----------



## Simon47

6 na probinsya tinukoy ng PNP na posibleng hotspots sa eleksyon

How's this translation?
6 provinces mentioned as (referred to) as possible election hotspots.


----------



## niernier

There is a word in Tagalog equivalent to "mentioned". That is binanggit/nabanggit.

6 na probinsya ang _binanggit _ng PNP na posibleng hotspots sa eleksyon.

Tinukoy and natukoy are both past tense of the verb "to determine".


----------



## mataripis

it is southern Tagalog term.It is more related to "Distinguish","analyze".  This verb is used when solutions were discovered atlas to long term problem or  unravel the mystery.


----------

